# Happy Father's Day from Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Beat the Heat Half-Day Fishing Specials*
*July / August 2017*
*1-888-677-4868*
*â€œSPECIALâ€ Half-Day AM or PM Guided Fishing Package Rates*
(6:00-10:00am or 1:00-5:00pm)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*July Availability*
7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

*August Availability*
1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

*Your Bay Flats Lodge Special Savings Package Includes (per guest)*
â€¢	Overnight Lodging
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
1.	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
2.	Offer only valid for July and August dates in 2017 listed in this advertisement.
3.	Offer valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_____________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
June 18, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
It would really be nice to be able to tailor wind and weather conditions to meet the needs of our fishing efforts, but that simply isnâ€™t realistic. Some of the wind weâ€™ve experienced the past couple days hasnâ€™t seemed realistic either! When you wake up at 3:30am to a pumping 30-mph southwest wind, you know youâ€™re in store for a challenging day, especially if youâ€™ll be attempting to locate trout or redfish that are in any way interested in what youâ€™re offering, and then maneuvering your boat to within casting distance of them.

Boating anglers have struggled with on-again, off-again winds of late. However, a lot of impressive fish have still been taken in our current fluctuating conditions. Earlier in the week, mid-bay oyster reefs produced some good numbers of trout on both live shrimp and croaker, along with a couple big gals that were released that would have probably tipped the scales at almost 8-pounds. Unfortunately, wind speeds increased as the week progressed, and the open-water reefs soon become unavailable. As an option, anglers scattered among some of the more popular protected waters where they, again, were able to recognize several really remarkable trout on live bait, as well as with lures.

Boating anglers are required to play an entirely different game in the presence of such strong winds. The first hurdle to get over is an early morning boat ride across what can often be an angry bay in order to find refuge from the wind. A second stumbling block comes into play when you reach the protection of the shoreline on the other side of that angry bay only to realize that everyone else out on the water had the same idea you did - there are boats lined up for as far as you can see in each direction, greatly limiting the amount of available fishing water.

When this happens you can cross your fingers and hope for the best, or you can make an adjustment in your plans. Try to think of out of the way places you have been in the past that typically donâ€™t see a lot of boat traffic from area anglers. Such places along our stretch of the coast might include the head of San Antonio Bay, the Victoria Barge Canal, or the many secluded back lakes that are situated out on Matagorda Island. All of these spots can offer wind protection, and some may be easier to get to than others, but at least you stand a better chance at being able to fish more effectively, and probably much more comfortably. Weâ€™ll talk again soon, but until then, stay safe and have fun!

____________________________________________________

*25% OFF* *- LABOR DAY WEEKEND FISHING SPECIAL -* *25% OFF*
*Fishing Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Full-Day $475 - 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
â€¢	Full-Day $420 - 2 Anglers per Boat
â€¢	Half-Day $400 - 1 to 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
*Lodging Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Lodging & Meals - $160.00 per Person / per Night
($75.00 Children 12 years-old & under / per Night)

____________________________________________________

**NEW: All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*



































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy. High near 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies during the evening will give way to cloudy skies overnight. Low 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Considerable cloudiness. High 91F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low 76F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 93F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear. Low around 75F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate southerly flow is expected through Sunday morning. Flow will become more southeasterly Sunday afternoon. Onshore flow will weaken on Monday and Tuesday. However, swells may begin to affect the waters by Tuesday and Wednesday from a tropical system expected to move into the southern Gulf. There remains considerable uncertainty with this system. Please monitor the latest forecasts from the National Hurricane Center. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

The story here lately on the middle Texas coast has been high wind. Growing up on the Texas coast, I can remember our typical summertime pattern being calm mornings and breezy afternoons. However, there are other times throughout the summer when you get a hard, consistent breeze that keeps the mosquitoes down, but rips your hat off before you even get on the boat! Translate that into trying to find fish and it means adjusting your pattern, and your location, for successful angling.

The first question out of the mouth of my customers each morning has become, â€œHow's the fishing been?â€ My face has never been able to tell a lie, so I always have to share the flat out truth, which is, â€œThe wind has been high, and we have been adjusting our fishing patterns in an attempt to find the fish.â€ Ultimately, the day has been a bit of a grind, but the fish are around and we have been catching good numbers of trout and an occasional redfish. The key is you have to be flexible and not give up, and accept the fact that there are going to be periods of time in between the catches of those fish that you will be inviting home with you to put on your dinner table.

What do I do when I blast off in the face of a 28-knot southeast wind that I know has churned up most the fishing spots that we have been enjoying under calmer conditions? I look for protection from the wind in the form of high spoil banks, as well as protected coves and shorelines just out of the reach of the wind. Both of these options have been working for me, but itâ€™s been a slower than usual bite. Such conditions, however, help anglers hone their skills because the wind puts so much whip in your line from side to side that you really have to work to stay in touch with your bait and to feel when that fish eats. It has been the true meaning of the word fishing, but for those hanging in there itâ€™s been catching as well.

There is never a good time for you to have substandard gear, because you do not want to ever miss the fish once you've got it hooked. If table fare is your target, carry a landing net with you while wading, or if you are fishing out of the boat be sure you have a long handle net (rubber webbing is my favorite). Make sure your hooks are sharp and that your line is in good shape. Make sure your reel is well taken care of and that your rod is free of any line-guide issues that might cut your line. It's one of those times when you need to make certain you have everything all together if you expect to bring fish to your stringer, or to the boat.

As we enter the mid-June, we are looking at the tropics like everyone else in the area and we are seeing some early development. As we hope and pray these storms are minimal (or go away altogether), one constant remains, and that is that this wind it is here to stay for a while. Your next fishing outing will be much more productive as long as you plan for success. Donâ€™t wait until you get in the water to check your reel, line, guides and other important gear. The last thing you want to experience next time youâ€™re bowed-up is to suddenly notice your rod tip straighten during the heat of the battle, as you suddenly stare at the nick in your rod tip that cut the only connection between you and a trophy speck!

Capt Stephen Boriskie
Bay Flats Lodge, Seadrift Texas


----------

